# WiFi Link 4965AGN driver

## Suicidewoot

Moin.

Ich hab nen 'kleines' problem.

Ich bekomm meinen wlantreiber nicht hin, und hoffe nun ihr könnt mir helfen =)

Am liebsten würde ich ihn mit injection patch haben.

http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=iwl4965

wobei hier schon die patches nicht funktionieren.

und ichs deshalb erstmal ohne versucht habe.

Laptop ist ein Acer Aspire 5920G

Wlankarte Intel 4965

Hier die Fehlermeldung:

```

Suicidebook suicide # modprobe iwl4965

WARNING: Error inserting iwlcore (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlcore.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting iwl4965 (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```

Suicidebook suicide # dmesg

iwlcore: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_tx_ba_cb_irqsafe

iwlcore: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_tkip_key

iwlcore: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_tx_ba_cb_irqsafe

iwlcore: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_frequency

iwlcore: Unknown symbol ieee80211_frequency_to_channel

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rxon_add_station

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_scan_cancel_timeout

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_send_statistics_request

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_set_default_wep_key

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_scan_cancel

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rates

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_chain_noise_calibration

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_remove_dynamic_key

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_get_ra_sta_id

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_reply_compressed_ba

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_txq_update_write_ptr

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_free

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_set_rxon_channel

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_tx_ba_session

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_power_update_mode

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_release_semaphore

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_hw_txq_ctx_free

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_notify_mac

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_bcast_addr

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_init

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_add_station_flags

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_radio_kill_sw_disable_radio

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_set_rxon_ht

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_txq_ctx_stop

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_acquire_semaphore

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_init_drv

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_cmd_complete

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_reply_rx_phy

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_rx_scan_handlers

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_send_cmd_pdu

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_init_sensitivity

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_reply_rx

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_reset_run_time_calib

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_send_static_wepkey_cmd

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_escape_essid

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_clear_stations_table

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_radio_kill_sw_enable_radio

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_uninit_drv

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_missed_beacon_notif

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_get_mac

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_send_lq_cmd

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rf_kill_ct_config

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_query16

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_space

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_query_addr

iwl4965: Unknown symbol get_cmd_string

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_send_add_sta

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_sensitivity_calibration

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_agg_stop

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_free

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_verify_ucode

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_set_tx_power

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_statistics

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_mac

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_skb

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_agg_start

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_queue_reclaim

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_check_version

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_get_channel_info

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_set_hw_params

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_replenish

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_scan_deferred_work

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_hw_nic_init

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_hw_detect

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_alloc_all

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_allocate

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_power_initialize

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_hwrate_to_plcp_idx

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_hwrate_to_tx_control

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_power_set_user_mode

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_remove_default_wep_key

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_send_cmd_pdu_async

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_restock

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_query_addr

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_find_station

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_set_dynamic_key

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_scan_initiate

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_sta_modify_enable_tid_tx

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_frequency_to_channel

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_txq_check_empty

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_reset_qos

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_agg_stop

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_queue_space

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_set_rxon_chain

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_verify_signature

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_agg_start

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rxq_stop

iwlcore: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_tx_ba_cb_irqsafe

iwlcore: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_tkip_key

iwlcore: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_tx_ba_cb_irqsafe

iwlcore: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_frequency

iwlcore: Unknown symbol ieee80211_frequency_to_channel

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rxon_add_station

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_scan_cancel_timeout

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_send_statistics_request

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_set_default_wep_key

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_scan_cancel

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rates

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_chain_noise_calibration

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_remove_dynamic_key

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_get_ra_sta_id

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_reply_compressed_ba

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_txq_update_write_ptr

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_free

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_set_rxon_channel

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_tx_ba_session

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_power_update_mode

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_release_semaphore

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_hw_txq_ctx_free

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_notify_mac

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_bcast_addr

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_init

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_add_station_flags

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_radio_kill_sw_disable_radio

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_set_rxon_ht

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_txq_ctx_stop

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_acquire_semaphore

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_init_drv

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_cmd_complete

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_reply_rx_phy

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_rx_scan_handlers

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_send_cmd_pdu

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_init_sensitivity

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_reply_rx

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_reset_run_time_calib

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_send_static_wepkey_cmd

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_escape_essid

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_clear_stations_table

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_radio_kill_sw_enable_radio

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_uninit_drv

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_missed_beacon_notif

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_get_mac

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_send_lq_cmd

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rf_kill_ct_config

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_query16

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_space

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_query_addr

iwl4965: Unknown symbol get_cmd_string

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_send_add_sta

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_sensitivity_calibration

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_agg_stop

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_free

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_verify_ucode

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_set_tx_power

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_statistics

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_mac

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_skb

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_agg_start

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_queue_reclaim

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_check_version

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_get_channel_info

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_set_hw_params

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_replenish

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_scan_deferred_work

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_hw_nic_init

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_hw_detect

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_alloc_all

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_allocate

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_power_initialize

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_hwrate_to_plcp_idx

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_hwrate_to_tx_control

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_power_set_user_mode

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_remove_default_wep_key

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_send_cmd_pdu_async

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_restock

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_query_addr

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_find_station

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_set_dynamic_key

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_scan_initiate

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_sta_modify_enable_tid_tx

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_frequency_to_channel

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_txq_check_empty

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_reset_qos

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_agg_stop

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_queue_space

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_set_rxon_chain

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_verify_signature

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_agg_start

iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rxq_stop

```

Und hier noch paar infos:

```

Suicidebook suicide # depmod -a

Suicidebook suicide # modinfo iwl4965

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko

license:        GPL

author:         Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

version:        1.3.27k

description:    Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux

firmware:       iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

srcversion:     25592C1AED2FA50EE10F3D1

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004230sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004229sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        iwlcore

vermagic:       2.6.25-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload 

parm:           antenna:select antenna (1=Main, 2=Aux, default 0 [both]) (int)

parm:           disable:manually disable the radio (default 0 [radio on]) (int)

parm:           swcrypto:using crypto in software (default 0 [hardware])

 (int)

parm:           debug:debug output mask (int)

parm:           disable_hw_scan:disable hardware scanning (default 0) (int)

parm:           queues_num:number of hw queues. (int)

parm:           qos_enable:enable all QoS functionality (int)

parm:           11n_disable:disable 11n functionality (int)

parm:           amsdu_size_8K:enable 8K amSuicidebook suicide # lspci | grep -i net

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4229 (rev 61)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

sdu size (int)

parm:           fw_restart4965:restart firmware in case of error (int)

```

```

Suicidebook suicide # lspci | grep -i net

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4229 (rev 61)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

```

```

Suicidebook suicide # uname -a 

Linux Suicidebook 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Fri Oct 3 02:56:16 CEST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

MfG Suicide

----------

## firefly

wie hast du den treiber installiert?

----------

## Suicidewoot

kann sein dass ich jetz nen schritt vergessen hab, aber so in der art:

```

den 'old' treiber http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download

cd ~

tar xjf compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2

cd compat-wireless-2008-*

make

make install

make unload

rmmod ssb mac80211 cfg80211

make load

modprobe iwl4965

```

als das dann nich ging, alles wieder rückgängig und versucht mit

```

emerge iwlwifi-4965-ucode

```

was aber auch nicht ging. also nochmal 1. methode versucht, mit älterer treiber version. alber immer selber effekt.

firmware hab ich runtergeladen und nach

```

sudo cp iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)

```

make menuconfig->networking->wireless sieht so aus:

glaub hier liegt auch der fehler, muss wohl module nehmen statt die in den kernel zu kompilen -.-

```

   -*- Improved wireless configuration API                          │ │  

  │ │    [*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support                      │ │  

  │ │    -*- Wireless extensions                                          │ │  

  │ │    <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)              │ │  

  │ │          Rate control algorithm selection  --->                     │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Export mac80211 internals in DebugFS                       │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Enable packet alignment debugging                          │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Enable debugging output                                    │ │  

  │ │    <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (DEPRECATED)            │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Enable full debugging output                               │ │  

  │ │    -*-   IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)                        │ │  

  │ │    <*>   IEEE 802.11i CCMP support                                  │ │  

  │ │    <*>   IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption                               │ │  

  │ │    <*>   Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack    │ │  

  │ │    [ ]     Enable full debugging output                             │ │  

  │ │                                            

```

----------

